# How long does the teething stage last and what behaviors are appropriate?



## skadiwolf

I have a puppy who will be 3 mths on 11/17/09. We brought him home on the first and he's very mouthy. I know he's teething and will be for a bit longer but I wanted to see what nipping behaviors are and aren't okay. I appreciate the assistance and advice!


----------



## Raiko

Imo if it hurts its inapropriate, lots of people also think any mouth to skin contact is bad.
I just like it if the dog is comfortable with me working with his mouth, hes less likely to nip when brushing the teeth and stuff.

But if your dog is biting down hard enough where its uncomfortable you should stop it. Eventually your dog will learn what you concider to be ok.


----------



## cbrand

I don't allow dogs and puppies to put their mouths on me. Ever.


----------



## skadiwolf

cbrand said:


> I don't allow dogs and puppies to put their mouths on me. Ever.


Can you give me some guidance as to how to stop this behavior? My previous puppy was past the teething phase and never did this. I'd appreciate input as well as opinions.


----------



## Sean

skadiwolf said:


> Can you give me some guidance as to how to stop this behavior? My previous puppy was past the teething phase and never did this. I'd appreciate input as well as opinions.


x2

I also just acquired an almost 3 month old standard that is exceptionally mouthy, & would appreciate any advice. 

Thanks


----------



## KPoos

skadiwolf said:


> Can you give me some guidance as to how to stop this behavior? My previous puppy was past the teething phase and never did this. I'd appreciate input as well as opinions.


I'd say if you don't want mouthing when you are playing and it starts, get up and walk away and playing is done. They learn pretty quickly. Another thing that works is to cry out like a puppy would and get up and walk away or turn your back on them. In dog body language you are saying "that was too hard, I'm not playing with you anymore."


----------



## cbrand

I grab them by the muzzle and give a very firm squeeze followed by a loud, high pitched OUCH! You have to squeeze hard enough and be loud and scary enough to really get their attention.

I swear that this "mouthiness" issue seems to come up as a topic quite often. Are breeders not working with their puppies enough before the dogs go home? When you guys were visiting with your breeder, were the puppies mouthy? Did the breeder not talk with you about how to address this issue?


----------



## KPoos

Cbrand, not a lot of people like to train puppies in a more physical way. I agree with you, grabbing the muzzle and being firm with the puppy is a good way to get attention but a lot of people won't do that. It's like saying that you spank your kids. These days it's taboo to say that word to someone. It's more about the time out. I've heard people say they do time outs with their dog. I'm not sure how effective it is but I know that it's difficult to do a correct time out with a small child much less a puppy.


----------



## skadiwolf

I didn't purchase from a breeder directly but from a pet store actually. I've been trying a great many things and he IS learning but I just was reticent to be too harsh or too loud, I don't want to scar the little guy. 

I'm a huge supporter of positive enforcement training so I've been trying to tell him "no" and then immediately reward him when he stops and it's working very well. However, he's still doing it a little bit and I just wondered how long it might take him to stop completely.

We bought him some more toys to give even more variety and I think the latest batch has some that make his gums feel much better. Still, although I'm working on it I'm always open to reading about new tips/techniques to see what is most successful for various owners. 

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## skadiwolf

I actually think I've discovered one of the reasons it may be lasting a bit longer. He had a case of kennel cough and was put on antibiotics and since then seems to have developed an ear infection. I've got a vet who's going to look at him today and so hopefully we'll get that all taken care of for him. It may be that the discomfort is causing him to be a bit more mouthy.

Poor little guys. I'm a bit irritated at the OTHER vet I've taken him to twice because I wonder if the ear was having an issue at all at first. It seems like they should've noticed that. :/ I didn't though so I think it's a recent development. I noticed him scratching at his ear and then he whined a little and though it doesn't look swollen there's a lot of wax there. I've read about possible yeast infections online so we'll see what my other vet says.


----------



## highhorse

I found that the more you play with your puppy with your hands, the more you are likely to get "mouthed". Toys are a good buffer. Also, aggressive play on our part, winds the pups up and you get inappropriate behaviour. As to teething, it stops for a while and as the jaw bone (on a toy poodle) is the last to stop growing, you get another phase of it when the pup is about 12 months old. Some dogs use their mouths like babies do - to explore the world, others use their feet. I have a five year old and a 2 year old here and one can open doors, push them shut, take off your socks, open drawers, all with her mouth, the other uses her paws for some activities, but never her mouth. Enjoy your pup's baby days - suddenly they are very grown up.


----------



## cbrand

KPoos said:


> Cbrand, not a lot of people like to train puppies in a more physical way. I agree with you, grabbing the muzzle and being firm with the puppy is a good way to get attention but a lot of people won't do that. It's like saying that you spank your kids. These days it's taboo to say that word to someone. It's more about the time out. I've heard people say they do time outs with their dog. I'm not sure how effective it is but I know that it's difficult to do a correct time out with a small child much less a puppy.


People are welcome to train anyway they want. I get good results with my method and my puppies learn VERY early on to keep their mouths to themselves.


----------



## skadiwolf

cbrand said:


> People are welcome to train anyway they want. I get good results with my method and my puppies learn VERY early on to keep their mouths to themselves.


I agree and I do thank you for your input. I've actually been doing the muzzle grab thing a bit and as I said he IS understanding what I'm asking it's just that when I'm holding him sometimes he'll gnaw on me, usually very gently. Many thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## KPoos

cbrand said:


> People are welcome to train anyway they want. I get good results with my method and my puppies learn VERY early on to keep their mouths to themselves.


Which is a good thing since they become 50+ pounds full grown.


----------



## skadiwolf

highhorse said:


> I found that the more you play with your puppy with your hands, the more you are likely to get "mouthed". Toys are a good buffer. Also, aggressive play on our part, winds the pups up and you get inappropriate behaviour. As to teething, it stops for a while and as the jaw bone (on a toy poodle) is the last to stop growing, you get another phase of it when the pup is about 12 months old. Some dogs use their mouths like babies do - to explore the world, others use their feet. I have a five year old and a 2 year old here and one can open doors, push them shut, take off your socks, open drawers, all with her mouth, the other uses her paws for some activities, but never her mouth. Enjoy your pup's baby days - suddenly they are very grown up.


The worst of the biting occurs when he gets VERY excited at playtime. We have all KINDS of toys now (a virtual jungle!) and so we immediately tell him NO and offer up a random toy as a substitute. He's doing vastly better about this behavior now as he's realizing we're not other pups and our skin is weak in comparison, LOL. My little guy is actually a Miniature Poodle, can you give me a timeline for his teething stage?

Hehe, yes, and he does explore VERY gently with his mouth and also occasionally uses his paws too. I am confident I'll be able to teach 'high five' with almost NO work at all, lol. Right now he knows 'sit', 'crate', 'down', 'up', and is starting to learn 'stay' much to his unhappiness.


----------



## skadiwolf

KPoos said:


> Which is a good thing since they become 50+ pounds full grown.


Indeed though my little guy won't get NEARLY that big since he's a Miniature! I do have a Border Collie that I raised from six months of age but she didn't have this harder biting at playtime issue at all. She did have other issues but being so smart she was very easy to train and is now a beautiful and flawlessly behaved dog.


----------



## cbrand

skadiwolf said:


> I didn't purchase from a breeder directly but from a pet store actually.


For education purposes (not trying to flame you) this is yet another reason not to get a dog from a pet store. As a breeder, I handle my puppies and play with them multiple times a day. I work with every one of them on mouthing issues so that when they go home at 8 weeks they already have good habits instilled in them.


----------



## skadiwolf

cbrand said:


> For education purposes (not trying to flame you) this is yet another reason not to get a dog from a pet store. As a breeder, I handle my puppies and play with them multiple times a day. I work with every one of them on mouthing issues so that when they go home at 8 weeks they already have good habits instilled in them.


Oh no, I know. All of my previous dogs have been rescue dogs actually. We had been looking into a poodle and honestly this one just stole my heart completely. He's had free vet coverage and they have a good health warranty as well. I don't have any complaints. I also don't mind training him either.

What's done is done and I have absolutely no regrets but I again appreciate your input.  This dog did come from a breeder and does have an AKC registration but I'm sure the time invested in him is nothing compared to the amount of time you devote to your puppies.


----------



## skadiwolf

Sadly, he does indeed have an ear infection.  However, it looks bacterial and not yeast-related. So, we did a thorough cleaning of the ear which he loathed. I'm going to watch it to see whether it seems to be allergy related or not and how soon wax/pus forms and give it regular cleanings with a vinegar & water solution.

Hopefully, the inflammation will go down soon and if need be we'll be putting him on antibiotics appropriate to his ear infection. My poor little guy.


----------

